# Model Railroader Magazine



## PoplarMan45 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yesterday I picked up October '18 MR Magazine at a BN store in Brick NJ. I generally do not read MR since I feel that it just does not have the 'meaty' articles that it once had. So far as content (and even advertising) it seems to have declined in recent years. I am not one to denigrate, and there are many factors that have affected print media like the internet (discussion groups, online magazines and advertising). But MR has become a disappoint me for me in recent years. Its circulation has declined I think, but I hope that it is able to continue since it once had 'magic' for me as I read it. What are your opinions so far as its quality and its future?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I to have felt that way thru the years as I gave up my subscription years ago. If I'm in the store and see if something interests me I'll pick one up but 1/ issues , when to my personal wants it didn't justify the tpyearl rate. The online membership was cool a sign you got to see everything the did online and research past stuff without having to try and locate a back issue. But you had to be a member and subscribe to utilize it. But how much do you really need it with the advent of the internet?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I dropped my subscription several years ago when I realized the cost was high and I was getting very little from the articles, most of which were either too in-depth for my novice level or were just not applicable to my needs. I really enjoyed the pictures, but not enough to pay that much for them.

And yes, there is so much more available on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

When I was in N scale (4 years ago) I subscribed to MR. I always enjoyed it and found some useful info in the magazine every month. When I changed to O gauge Kalmbach converted my subscription from MR to Classic Toy Trains. If I had gone with HO rather than O I might still subscribe to MR. There is something about a print magazine that is missing from forums.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I just gave It up. I got the renewal notice and went "WOW" not really worth that much to me. I do N scale so I also get N scale Magazine and will keep that one. There are some "Free"online ones out there if you look.


----------



## gumpa14 (Sep 14, 2018)

I would pick up a copy when I visited the local HS. But more and more I saw more ads than content, and the content seemed to be something that I had see years before, just recycled.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

:: yawn:: Another thread about how lousy MR is / or has become. The hobby evolves. It's literature evolves with it. If it no longer suits your needs, don't read it.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

My entire life, up to about ten or fifteen years ago, I was a magazine junkie. I subscribed to literally dozens and dozens, on all matter of subjects. It was a good way to stay current and learn new things. Trade magazines, especially.

Today I do not have one subscription to any magazine or periodical. There in no longer any point.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> :: yawn:: Another thread about how lousy MR is / or has become. The hobby evolves. It's literature evolves with it. If it no longer suits your needs, don't read it.


ironically, i enjoyed the reprint of the 2006 article describing operation on the Gorre & Daphetid in the Oct issue.

but I don't see the magazine evolving with the hobby. 

my biggest disappointment are the articles on electronics and newer technologies such as use of Arduinos. bear in mind, Linn Westcott wrote a series of articles describing transistor throttles. Electronics and newer technologies are a big part of the hobby.

my disappointment is that the few articles on electronics have been poor if not bad. the electronic articles are bad designs. The articles on Arduinos have been inaccurate, didn't provided a description of the software and while the code is posted on their website, it's in a format (.pdf) that can't be downloaded and compiled.

it seems to me that their staff lacks the background to even edit such articles and make them useful to readers.

i overheard someone saying how many times can you publish and article about _________? But the magazine hasn't made the effort to write about the new technologies and tools that are available (JMRI, CMRI, LCC, Arduino, esp32, Raspberry PI, bluetooth loco control, ...) or at least the differences between them. 

there's also the distinction between describing how to use off the shelf components and software, and DIYer projects.

There's plenty the magazine hasn't published about. If they are willing to publish yet another scenery or construction article, why not another technology article.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, it has changed, but so has the hobby. I still subscribe. However, I do miss the many ads that used to be there, but many of the companys have gone out of business.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I joined the MR forums in early 2005, about the time I bought my first locomotive. It was generally a good place to be, but there was a small minority of forumites who were coarse, abusive, and generally unwilling to adhere to the forum's rules. It took a while, but the moderators finally cleared out the chaff and improved the tone of the forums. Today, the forums have managed to retain that friendlier tone.

As for the magazine, itself, it is a fine magazine that attempted, between 2005 and 2015, to appeal mostly to new people to the hobby. Revenue was the strong impetus, not retention. It cost them, including a lot of heartfelt criticism, even on their forums. They don't seem to brook such conversations or criticism easily there, and those conversations were often shut down or deleted from view entirely.

In the past three years maybe, the magazine has attempted to return to the pre-1990 era and include more how-to articles with scale diagrams for builders. I do think I agree that they haven't been willing to explore new developments, and that's a weakness that doesn't seem to apply to their online e-zine competitor MRH.

There is an old Latin aphorism that goes, "Qui non proficit deficit." Who does not advance falls behind.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

My main issue with Model Railroader is a lack of good tutorials that suit my needs.


----------

